# Germany Bundesliga 01-03 Nov



## OddsPoster (Oct 31, 2013)

Full Time Result  

Closes  1 X 2  
01 Nov 22:30 Borussia Dortmund - VfB Stuttgart 1.30 5.80 10.00 +208 Borussia Dortmund - VfB Stuttgart 
02 Nov 17:30 Hertha BSC - FC Schalke 04 2.45 3.35 3.00 +187 Hertha BSC - FC Schalke 04 
02 Nov 17:30 1 FC Nuremberg - SC Freiburg 2.10 3.50 3.60 +184 1 FC Nuremberg - SC Freiburg 
02 Nov 17:30 Eintracht Braunschweig - Bayer Leverkusen 6.25 4.20 1.57 +206 Eintracht Braunschweig - Bayer Leverkusen 
02 Nov 17:30 Hamburger SV - Borussia M'gladbach 2.45 3.50 2.90 +187 Hamburger SV - Borussia M'gladbach 
02 Nov 17:30 1899 Hoffenheim - Bayern Munich 9.00 5.75 1.32 +206 1899 Hoffenheim - Bayern Munich 
02 Nov 20:30 Eintracht Frankfurt - VfL Wolfsburg 2.40 3.50 2.95 +181 Eintracht Frankfurt - VfL Wolfsburg 
03 Nov 17:30 FC Augsburg - 1 FSV Mainz 05 2.10 3.45 3.60 +198 FC Augsburg - 1 FSV Mainz 05 
03 Nov 19:30 Werder Bremen - Hannover 96 2.35 3.35 3.15 +202 Werder Bremen - Hannover 96


----------



## HowToBet (Nov 1, 2013)

HOFFENHEIM V BAYERN : PREDICTIONS AND BETTING TIPS handicap

Bayern-2 on the handicap at 2.88(15/8) Paddy Power is another betting tip on this match. Hoffenheim(3-4-3) had an impressive 4-1 win away to Hannover last week, but will do well to get an unlikely first ever win over the Munich giants here. Bayern(8-2-0) are looking stronger every week which is worrying not only for their Bundesliga rivals, but the whole of Europe. Shaqiri(mid) is still missing alongside other long term absentees like Thiago, but this Bayern side has so much strength in depth it is frightening. Bayern have scored freely recently and this Hoffenheim team concedes for fun. We need a 3 goal winning margin to collect but the odds on offer make it a more than worthwhile risk to take.


----------



## HowToBet (Nov 1, 2013)

HERTHA V SCHALKE : PREDICTIONS AND BETTING TIPS 1X2

Hertha at 2.30(13/10) Bet365 is the 1X2 betting tip here. Hertha(4-3-3) have done very well on their return to Bundesliga, especially at home with four wins from five. They performed with great credit despite going down 3-2 at Bayern last week, and have a full squad to select from. Schalke(4-2-4) have had a bad time over the past couple of weeks. Firstly a sound European home beating by Chelsea, followed by a comprehensive derby defeat to fierce rivals Dortmund. They have looked good in patches this season, but appear fragile and that could show here. Hoger, Farfan(mid) and Huntelaar(str) are still out for Schalke and Hertha have a great chance of a first win in five attempts in this fixture.


----------

